# Rhombic Night Adder (Causus rhombeatus)



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

mad martin said:


> image
> image


 i love these been wanting one for a few years what is the temp like on the wild caught ones . the ones iv been looking at buying are alot more grey than them


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

It can be variable. Their range is huge. From an average of 28 degrees Celsius to 40 + degrees. Standard cage temps are more than enough.


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice mate


----------

